# New Member - UK - Introduction



## Nick Hacking (Jan 22, 2017)

Dear All,

I am delighted to be allowed to join the forum. The rules state that I should begin by posting an introduction: I hope that I'm doing this in the correct place.

I enjoy making, fixing and exploring things. When I'm not working, or messing around in my home workshop, I grow vegetables, work on my old Land Rovers and shoot. I have a fairly good grasp of scientific theory but no training at all in machining or engineering. Retirement is not too far away and, in the hope of having some free time in a few years, I've started collecting some machines to play with.

So far, I've acquired:

1) A Myford-Drummond "M" lathe. This has been modified by the previous owner / restorer (a real engineer) so that it effectively has a Myford M7 headstock. This is a small (3.5 inch UK / 7 inch US) lathe equipped for screw cutting, powered by a 3-phase motor, run through a VFD.

2) A Sheldon 10" lathe (5" in UK nomenclature) this seems to have come over from the States during the war. I'm in the process of cleaning it up and it seems to be in good order, under the filth and rust. It runs from a 240 V AC motor, is equipped for screw cutting and has a power cross-feed. I don't really know how to use this last feature, but I hope to find out. The folk on the Sheldon Lathe Group have been very friendly and helpful in assisting me to learn more about this machine.

3) A BCA Jig Borer. This is a small, precision machine with a rotary table. It's powered by a fixed-speed 240V AC motor: spindle speeds are selected by choosing different drive / driven pulley combinations.

4) My new toy, and my main reason for signing up to the forum, a Bridgeport with a 2J head. This is a fairly meaty piece of kit with a 2 HP 3-phase motor. It's fitted with a Mitutoyo 2-axis DRO, a power feed on the table and a fluid circulation system. My first task is to find out how it's wired up, so that I can connect it to the mains and start playing.

My wife demanded to know why I wanted these things. I told her that I needed the mills to make tools and accessories for my lathes. She asked why I needed the lathes. I said that, obviously, it was to make accessories and tools for the mills... 

I'm here to learn and will be grateful for any and all help available.

Thanks, again, for having me on-board.

Kind wishes,

Nick


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to Hobby Machinist.  I'm with you - the machines fix themselves - it is rare that any actual product leaves the building.  Regards, David


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 22, 2017)

Nick Hacking said:


> My wife demanded to know why I wanted these things. I told her that I needed the mills to make tools and accessories for my lathes. She asked why I needed the lathes. I said that, obviously, it was to make accessories and tools for the mills...



LOL  Welcome to the forums!
I think i will use your reasoning next purchase.
lk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello Nick,
welcome aboard.
something tells me that, you're my kinda guy 
great intro
all the best
mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Nick. Sounds like you should fit right in with the rest of the crew here. Look forward to seeing some pics of your machines. Cheers, Mike


----------



## kvt (Jan 22, 2017)

sounds like your have a good start on your machines.   Where in the UK are you at,  I spent some time in Bedfordshire   back in the 80s while in the USAF.


----------



## Nick Hacking (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello, Ken, and everyone else. Thanks for the warm welcome.

I'm a good way to the north of Bedfordshire. Preston is in Lancashire - not far from Manchester (40 miles, which in US terms is probably right next door: this is a small island!)

Kind wishes,

Nick


----------



## coffmajt (Jan 22, 2017)

welcome to the forum - please feel free to ask questions as they come up because this is a great place to get excellent answers -- Jack


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Nick. One word of caution: after a while 'she who must be obeyed' will figure out the ruse and then it gets ugly... 

First, she'll do this:   


And then she'll do this:    

And the rest of us will  do this:   

All kidding aside, speak up if you need anything!


----------



## kvt (Jan 22, 2017)

Nick,    was in Manchester a couple of times between 2002 and 2004,  but never got to leave the Airport.   I was not happy about that, up to 10 hours of layover in an airport is not fun.
Use to love some of the old equipment that I got to look at while over there in the 80's but even then a lot of the small shops seamed to be having a hard time or closing. 
ken


----------

